
Visualizations for machine learning datasets - happy-go-lucky
https://github.com/PAIR-code/facets
======
bonniemuffin
I'm not sure why this is described as being for "machine learning datasets"
when it actually sounds useful for any exploratory data analysis, regardless
of what the user intends to do with the data. Anyway, this looks super slick,
and I definitely want to try it out in a jupyter notebook.

~~~
divbzero
Probably for the same reason that predictive models are described as powered
by “AI” instead of by “statistical learning”: Some terms are simply more in
vogue even if they’re more vague.

------
somesnm
For nice looking basic statistics of your dataset the pandas-profiling library
will do the trick [https://github.com/JosPolfliet/pandas-
profiling](https://github.com/JosPolfliet/pandas-profiling)

------
nl
The front page [https://pair-code.github.io/facets/](https://pair-
code.github.io/facets/) is more useful, because you can load up your own data
and try it out.

------
elsherbini
They have an example of using the tool on the quick draw dataset:
[https://pair-code.github.io/facets/quickdraw.html](https://pair-
code.github.io/facets/quickdraw.html)

------
theschreon
Does this also work for larger numbers of features? (like, 2000, as opposed to
6-9 in the demo)

~~~
lacksconfidence
Only if your dataset is really small. It only supports up to a low millions of
points

